# Looking for someone to print my designs



## simo19750 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello everybody
Im simo and this is my first post. I got this idea of making designs and print them on tshirts and start making some money since im a graphic design student. I have couple designs and Im seeking for someone to print them for me, Looking for a reasonable price so I can make someone money when selling them. I wanna order 8 just as samples at first so i can see how they ll come out then bigger quantity. hope someone will help me and gives me advices.
thank you a lot


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

hi simo welcome to the forum

what area are you in? for small orders look for a local printer or else the shipping could cost more than the shirts. and what kind of designs are you looking to have printed, 1 color, 2 color, full color process?


----------



## simo19750 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi
Thanks for replaying. well I live in usa, I couldnt find anything cheaper around. some websites do printing for 20 dollars for pcs and up, thats will make me lose money instead of making money. well i think i have 3 design with full color, they most have black green red and white. and one design has only one color. I wanna know how much for one color and how much for full colors pliz
Ilive in Boston, MA, USA


----------



## AbsoluteAirbrush (Dec 23, 2011)

simo19750 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for replaying. well I live in usa, I couldnt find anything cheaper around. some websites do printing for 20 dollars for pcs and up, thats will make me lose money instead of making money. well i think i have 3 design with full color, they most have black green red and white. and one design has only one color. I wanna know how much for one color and how much for full colors pliz
> Ilive in Boston, MA, USA


Hey, I'm in the Boston area, email me your designs and give me all the details and I'll be glad to give you a reasonable price.

Thank you, Alan

oops, Info@AbsoluteAirbrush.com (we also do printing as well ).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

give us a try printing and will ship to your customers
dkprints@Hotmail.com


----------



## simo19750 (Apr 11, 2012)

AbsoluteAirbrush said:


> Hey, I'm in the Boston area, email me your designs and give me all the details and I'll be glad to give you a reasonable price.
> 
> Thank you, Alan
> 
> oops, [email protected]AbsoluteAirbrush.com (we also do printing as well ).


Hi Dear
Thanks for ur message
So how much you guys print per t shirt and is there any minimum order?


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

I think you would love tshirtgang.com they will do all your printing and customer fulfilllment for as low as $7 per shirt. Plus they have a ton of marketing tools that will help you market your t shirts such as create your one page t shirt website. Check it out as it is very simple to use.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

simo19750 said:


> Hello everybody
> Im simo and this is my first post. I got this idea of making designs and print them on tshirts and start making some money since im a graphic design student. I have couple designs and Im seeking for someone to print them for me, Looking for a reasonable price so I can make someone money when selling them. I wanna order 8 just as samples at first so i can see how they ll come out then bigger quantity. hope someone will help me and gives me advices.
> thank you a lot


Curious to see your designs, ready to print as cheap in USA just email me your designs thanks.email ( webmaster@printingray.com)


----------

